# US Tax filing for US Expat



## Riknos (May 19, 2013)

Hi guys,

My wife is a US expat over here in the UK and we're trying to do her taxes for her first full tax year for being in the country. We're using H&R Block and have filled in the 2555 form for her foreign earned income and when trying to progress getting this error:










It is talking about a W-2 but I believe this is for US pay slips, so shouldn't apply for foreign income? the values cannot be different as there is only 1 value and it's accurate - I tried to fill in a different form but that made it worse, can we skip this or is there a better (free) tax site we could be using? 

Thanks.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Let's try taking the error message at face value. According to the error message you did not include income in the tax preparation software's "Foreign Wages not on a W-2" section. So try going back and fixing that problem. That part of the Q&A should be _near_ the part whether it asks about W-2 income.


----------



## newthilde (Jun 23, 2015)

BBCWatcher said:


> Let's try taking the error message at face value. According to the error message you did not include income in the tax preparation software's "Foreign Wages not on a W-2" section. So try going back and fixing that problem. That part of the Q&A should be _near_ the part whether it asks about W-2 income.


Yes, it sounds (from the error message) that you are trying to exclude money from your total income that you have not included in income in the first place. The error message refers to "W-2 wages" OR "foreign income"- you don't have the former but it sounds like you have the latter. This amount has to be included on line 19 of form 2555 and on your 1040 (line 7 on the 1040A).


----------

